# would just like to know if there are any Jehovah's Witnesses out there



## wishingwell

My husband and I are Jehovah's Witnesses and would really like to hear from our brothers and sisters that are going through the same or similar infertility problems.

Suzanne


----------



## Dibley

Hi Suzanne,

As board mod, just wanted to welcome you to the board and to say sorry that your having to go through this awful infertility journey 

Not too sure if there are any other JW's out there - but if there are, I hope they come on and say   to you 

Dibley x


----------



## wishingwell

Thank you sooooo much for replying in such a kind way!  

I really must stop now as I have to clean our home, otherwise hubby will go mad!

I feel a little bit better and able to cope with a gyno appointment tomorrow that I have been both looking forward to and dreading.

I am currently in my 3rd month of missed period and of course, hoping  that it is happy reasons, but to be honest, know that it can't be really 

Again thank you for your really lovely welcoming letter.

Suzanne


----------



## skybluesarah

I'm not a Jehovah's Witness, but just wanted to say hello.  Your journey sounds like a long and upsetting one.


----------



## fitcla

hello,
i am a JW and going for egg retrieval Monday 17th July (expecting about 5 eggs as I only have 6 big enough follicles). I am intentionally limiting the number of eggs fertilised and allowed to grow for transfer to 2 (I will freeze the rest of the eggs at 2PN, before it starts to divide, as I was told by the Dr that it is not live at this point yet, because it has not started the cell division).

I don't want to destroy any embryos and I am not happy with the thought of freezing them either.  To me life begins at conception and even the thought of 2PN freeze was a difficult one to make (one that I am still praying about and asking for direction).

It is a very difficult and personal decision though, and I certainly do not judge people who decide to freeze as many embryos as they can, I understand that people have different views and they want to ensure that they have the highest chance of pregancy possible.

I know my chances are quite slim I ( I am 39 with PCOS my husband is 45) and sometimes i wonder if I have made the right choice by limiting the number of possible embryos.

I would love to hear from other JWs or someone else that is going through the same moral dilemas as me, please.

Thanks.
Fitcla x x


----------



## seemedlike4eva

hello ladies,
My DH & I aren't JW, we belong to another Christian denomination, but feel for you battling with ethical issues. We've now had to move onto double donor, as 12 goes at donor insemination failed. We share our story with very, very few people publically, and no-one from church. We feel comfortable with our decision, but don't want to have to justify ourselves, or end up in theological arguments. After all, the Bible records many miraculous conceptions, and we pray regularly that will be blessed one day.
Upholding you in prayer xx


----------



## fitcla

Hello seemslike4eva

It must be difficult for you to keep this from your friends at your church for fear of being judged.  I too, have only talked about my struggles with a few people that I knew would understand.

I am at my two week wait, had 2 grade a embryos transferred at day 2 (only allowed 2 to grow, other eggs frozen at 2pn). So the results for me so far were great as I was really afraid I wouldn't have embryos to transfer at all because of my decision to limit it to 2. 

I wish you all the best and a BFP !


----------



## seemedlike4eva

Hello Fitcla,
   hard for you. Well done to you for standing up for your decision about when to freeze/transfer, it's sometimes difficult not to be bullied by the medical profession.
Our choice of clinic in the Czech republic was based on the fact that they used embryos donated by couples who had completed their families, but wanted to donate surplus embryos rather than destroy them. We felt comfortable with that because no there was no unnecessary risk to the egg donors, in that they had been going through treatment anyway, not putting themselves at risk for financial gain. Sadly the law has changed since, and they have to use 'professional' donors. It's a shame, but in every case the men get off lightly, their bit is so much easier.
I do hope that we'll see a BFP for you on here,
xx


----------

